# Joschis Teich ist Fertig mit Malerei



## Joschi (18. Sep. 2007)

Hallo so sieht mein Fertiger Teich aus,Hoffe doch er gefällt euch auch.Denn Ihr habt ja geholfen.


----------



## Chrisinger (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Joschis Teich ist Fertig mit Malerei*

Hallo Joschi,


sieht <SUPER> aus.

Wer hatn das gemalt *Neidisch bin*


LG Chris


----------



## Joschi (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Joschis Teich ist Fertig mit Malerei*

Dat war der Meister selbst


----------



## Dodi (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Joschis Teich ist Fertig mit Malerei*

Hallo Joschi!

Ist richtig schön geworden! 
Hast Du fein gemacht.


----------



## Joschi (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Joschis Teich ist Fertig mit Malerei*

Ich muss Wirklich sagen,ich bin auch ein bischen selber Stolz auf mich.:


----------



## Black1 (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Joschis Teich ist Fertig mit Malerei*

Hallo Joschi
Kannst Du auch Stolz drauf sein.Ist sehr schön geworden.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Frank (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Joschis Teich ist Fertig mit Malerei*

Hallo Joschi,

da kannst du auch mit Recht stolz drauf sein!  
Klasse Idee war das!

Ich hab das übrigens mal hierher verschoben, geht ja im Fotobereich total unter.


----------



## sabine71 (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Joschis Teich ist Fertig mit Malerei*

Hallo Joschi,

sieht super aus


----------



## Hawk0210 (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Joschis Teich ist Fertig mit Malerei*

Hallo Joschi 


Ganz tolles bild!!!Bin echt begeistert


----------



## Mühle (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Joschis Teich ist Fertig mit Malerei*

Hallo Joschi,

da schließe ich mich gerne an, hast Du super gemacht, Respekt    

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Annett (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Joschis Teich ist Fertig mit Malerei*

Hallo Joschi,

er ist wirklich sehr schön geworden! 
Was sagt denn die Family dazu?

P.S.: Wenn Du noch irgendwo was auftreiben kannst - paar mehr Pflänzkens im Teich würden sicher nicht schaden.


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Joschis Teich ist Fertig mit Malerei*

Hallo Joschi,
zu dem Bild sag ich nix mehr : 

Annett hat Recht;- du brauchst auf jeden Fall noch Wasserpflanzen.
Dann erledigt sich das auch mit der Algenblüte  

Dann lass mal Porto rüberwachsen, und du bekommst von mir den letzen Schlag und auch Hornkraut/ Wasserpest etc. incl. dem Brenner)

Das Pampasgras würde ich rausnehmen;- fällt einem irgendwann auf den Senkel.

Warum setzt du nicht jetzt zur optimalen Pflanzzeit verschiedene, kleine Ahorne ein? (z.B. Schlitzahorn in purpurrot)


----------



## Joschi (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Joschis Teich ist Fertig mit Malerei*

Dann lass mal die Kontodatendaten rüber wachsen und sag mir was du an Porto bekommst! Gruß von mir und Götter Gattin


----------



## Joschi (1. Okt. 2007)

*Teichgestaltung Joschis Teich*

Nun ist er Endlich Fertig Teich und Bild an der Fassade.
Gruß an alle und Danke nochmal für die Gute Hilfe und Guten Tipps


----------



## Uli (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichgestaltung Joschis Teich*

hallo joschi,
ist toll geworden.
du hattest aber das thema doch schon mal erstellt 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6706
gruß uli


----------



## Joschi (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichgestaltung Joschis Teich*

Habe ich ganz vergessen 
Sorry 
Gruß Joschi


----------



## Annett (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Joschis Teich ist Fertig mit Malerei*

N'abend.

Ich hab dann mal aus zweien eins gemacht. 
Die Bilder bzw. der Teich sind ja trotzdem gut gelungen.


----------

